# coffee table layout



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing a coffee table layout with a total depth of 5". I will probably be running Bachmann ez track. I was just wondering if I will have enough height to do an over under with the height of the track, and say a small steam engine. I have not worked with N scale in a very long time.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

5" is plenty of room for the roadbed, track, and trains...But don't forget buildings landscape and trees are taller.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

It will have small company houses, as it will probably be a small mining layout 40x26


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The Nat'l Model RR Association (NMRA) has a great online "standards" specifications database with detailed clearance, overhead, track-to-track distances, etc. 

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

lookng at my small N scale collection it seems that with some carefull laying 5 inches will be enough . 


PS, some day i will build a under-glass coffee table layout as well...


----------

